# Es igual Onda directa, onda reflejada y swr o roe?



## zaiper9000 (Sep 4, 2014)

Me gustaria saber sus diferencia y si cuando dicen una roe de 1.2 es aceptable eso es en potencia o sea watios, espero haber hecho la pregunta mejor. ...


----------



## miguelus (Sep 4, 2014)

zaiper9000 dijo:


> Me gustaria saber sus diferencia y si cuando dicen una roe de 1.2 es aceptable eso es en potencia o sea watios, espero haber hecho la pregunta mejor. ...



Buenas tardes.

La Onda Directa es el camino Transmisor > Antena

La Onda Reflejada es el camino Antena > Transmisor

La Onda Reflejada se produce cuando la Antena no está correctamente adaptada al sistema, la Antena tiene que resonar a una cierta frecuencia.

Si la Antena no está correctamente adaptada, parte de la energía que le llega no será radiada, esa energía será reflejada por la Antena y devuelta al Transmisor

La ROE (Relación de Ondas Estacionarias) es la relación entre esos dos frentes de onda.

El dato 1.2:1 es una relación, no indica ninguna cantidad

Esa Relación de 1.2:1 es despreciable (y prácticamente imposible de consguir) lo ideal sería una ROE de 1:1 ¡Ojo!, muchas veces se habla de una ROE de 0 (cero), lógicamente esto es erroneo ya que el mínimo sería 1:1.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onda_estacionaria

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Razón_de_onda_estacionaria


Sal U2


----------



## homebrew (Sep 12, 2014)

En una emisora fm de 1kw tengo una  SWR:  1.1521822675751854:1 y eso es midiendo alla arriba en la otra punta del coaxial con bird 43 , porque si mido a la salida del tx da mucho menos casi no mide y hay que cambiar el elemento de 1 kw por otro de 25 w para medir reflejada, esos son detalles a tener en cuenta?
Ese grupo de antenas fueron ajustadas con la ayuda de un VNA " un gran trabajo que me costo pero me gusto mucho "
Estimo que debe ser mas baja la SWR aun, pasa que los adaptadores de 1 5/8 a N para realizar las medidas algo influyen, con un TDR se ve claramente.

Saludos Paolo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2014)

homebrew dijo:


> En una emisora fm de 1kw tengo una  SWR:  1.1521822675751854:1 y eso es midiendo alla arriba en la otra punta del coaxial con bird 43 , porque si mido a la salida del tx da mucho menos casi no mide y hay que cambiar el elemento de 1 kw por otro de 25 w para medir reflejada, esos son detalles a tener en cuenta?
> Ese grupo de antenas fueron ajustadas con la ayuda de un VNA " un gran trabajo que me costo pero me gusto mucho "
> Estimo que debe ser mas baja la SWR aun, pasa que los adaptadores de 1 5/8 a N para realizar las medidas algo influyen, con un TDR se ve claramente.
> 
> Saludos Paolo


Desafortunadamente equipos especificos para RF (analizadores de RF , Network Analizer , Swepers , acopladores direccionales , power sensor , etc... ) son equipos por demasiados  caros y lejos do alcançe de la gran maioria de los tecnicos y tanpoco de hobbistas o aficcionados  mismo quando de segunda mano (ya usados pero andando) .  
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 13, 2014)

Buenos días homebrew

Has dicho que...

_En una emisora fm de 1kw tengo una SWR: 1.1521822675751854:1_ 


Eso es una barbaridad, el máximo admisible sería una SWR de 1.152182267575185*3*:1 

En serio, ¿Cómo has conseguido afinar tanto?

Otra pregunta...

¿Qué longitud de cable estás utilizando?

Ten en cuenta que si mides en la salida del equipo estás midiendo bien la potencia directa pero en la reflejada tendrás que tener en cuenta las pérdidas del coaxial, camino Antena > Transmisor.

Si mides al final del cable la medida de SWR será más real.

Si estás midiendo Potencias tendrás que utilizar la siguiente formula, con ella podrás calcular la SWR (ROE).



Sal U2


----------



## elgriego (Sep 13, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> En serio, ¿Cómo has conseguido afinar tanto?
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 117457
> ...



Buenos dias colegas 

homebrew!!! Claro, asi cualquiera ajusta una antena 

                         V.N.A

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analizador_de_redes

Es evidente que cuando uno posee instrumental mas especifico,el terreno de la mediciones es otro,sobre todo para aquellos que aun reparamos y calibramos equipos  con el Hacha de piedra,con mango de tronco Este vecino del otro lado del charco,siempre nos pasa la franela.jajaja.
Esto me hace acordar a ,cuando en mi juventud,trabajando con un Sr ,que ahora debe rondar los ochenta y pico, siempre comentabamos,Va, yo insistia!!! ,cual lindo seria tener un analizador de espectro,a lo que vicente respondia,para que ,seguramente  voy a tener que modificar todos los equipos que he fabricado.

Saludos Y perdonen el desvio del tema.


----------



## homebrew (Sep 14, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días homebrew
> 
> Has dicho que...
> 
> ...



Normalmente al manejarme con un BIRD no doy importancia a la VSWR o ROE para mi es igual que el elemento del BIRD maxima salida hacia la antena , minimo , pero minimo en serio hacia el equipo esa es mi regla. 
Salvo casos especiales donde por diferentes razones en lascuales se que no esta a mi alcance por temas economicos  que impiden mejorar esa relacion o ya se sabe que no se puede lograr el minimo es en ese caso que si realizo los calculos directa reflejada para saber donde esta uno parado.
Referente al caso anterior el largo de la linea es de 78 mts de 7/8 y como comente anteriormente la potencia esta medida allá arriba a la salida de la linea en directa con un tapon de 2,5 kw 2500C y para medir reflejada usando un tapon de 25 watts 25C 
Respecto al VNA si se puede hacer de todo y se ve todo desde los cambios que se producen al separar o acercar la suma de dipolos al caño de soporte en la torre , poner un dipolo mas lejos de los otros y unas cuantas cosas mas.

Respecto al comentario de Daniel totalmente de acuerdo con el es una lastima que los instrumentos de rf sean tan caros aca en sudamerica, yo siempre ando buscando equipos por cuanto mercado de todo el mundo y si no fuera por los costos de fletes a mas de uno le salia, el tema es que hay que calcular impuestos aduaneros, flete " lo mas caro para los equipos de porte " giros internacionales , despachante de aduana + alguna posible sorpresa al recibir el equipo
Pero hay que buscar cada tanto algo se pesca


----------

